# Need NCdt shoulder boards!



## RecDiver (20 Apr 2006)

Good day:

Neither my unit nor ASU have them in stock.

Any suggestions as to how acquire a set?


Rgds,


----------



## Neill McKay (21 Apr 2006)

RecDiver said:
			
		

> Good day:
> 
> Neither my unit nor ASU have them in stock.
> 
> Any suggestions as to how acquire a set?



Any recently-promoted buddies who could lend you some?  Any sea cadet units in your area whose officers might have a set kicking around?


----------

